

WebEngage is serving over 100 million widget requests per month - sooperman
http://blog.webengage.com/2012/08/23/now-serving-over-100-million-webengage-widget-requests-per-month/

======
ceejayoz

        Cache-Control: private, max-age=600
    

With an explicit version number in the URL, there's little reason to have a 10
minute expiration period for a .js file. Why not save bandwidth and money (and
improve performance to boot) with a more reasonable expires setting?

~~~
avlesh-singh
This file integrates as a widget code on customer websites. We don't expect
our customers to change this code often. However, we do continue to change the
underlying code (to push updates, new releases etc). The idea is that visitors
on our customer websites get the new code whenever it changes.

I do agree that the number (10mins) could be a bit scientific. But you get the
idea as to why we kept it as such.

------
swatantra-kumar
Use Entity Tags and Last-Modified Dates as far as possible for caching. other
options may be Module mod_expires

